# Have to Make a Hard Decision & I Need Input Please



## Ryker-&-Canyon (Dec 12, 2012)

I can not provide any input but wanted to send hugs, prayers, and positive thoughts your way. I feel very bad for the puppy and you. I am so sorry.


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

I am by no means a breeder but have owned lots of dogs in my life. Maybe you will have to put him down eventually but how many times have we seen the "runt of the litter" turn out to be exceptional and very special? Not all dogs are show dogs. I say give him a chance. I had a Golden Retreiver that had epilepsy. It was very easily handled with medication and he was the light of our (and the childrens) lives for many years. Hopefully things will turn around for him but if you have to put him down you can take comfort in the fact that you gave him that chance. Sending positive vibes your way.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Many special needs dogs are the lights of their owners life. Check out Facebook for pages where people post stories about their disabled pets. I say give him a chance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

A newly created page for special needs animals on Facebook. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Thought I had an idea but changed my mind.

I'll ask around! My fingers are crossed for the little pup.


----------



## Pluto (Jul 8, 2012)

It sound like you real don't have the resources to take care of this special needs pup. I would seriously consider euthanasia and a sabattical from breeding until your finances improve and you can do additional testing on your bitch.

As the breeder you have to prevent this pup from suffering, and unless you can find an angel that can truly address these issues ending the suffering is kindest.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

You might get some help from very experienced breeders (of various breeds) on facebook. I would suggest you pose your question on the Canine Reproduction, fertility and neonatal challenges Canine reproduction, Fertility and neonatal challenges - Notes | Facebook


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

My first instinct And unattached opinion would be to put the poor thing out if his misery. If you had the funds to test the pup and were willing to keep and treat the dog for the rest of his life I would try. If the answer is no then you have your answer. Why would you want to place that pup in someone else's care and put them thru all that if you weren't willing(not saying your not) to do so yourself? There are many well meaning people that just can't take care of such a special needs properly and just suffers longer.

If indeed it is liver related then he stands a good chance of living a relatively healthy life if under the right protocol and if surgically repairable.. Repaired. However you need to run a serum bile acids test and full CBC/blood Chem to get an initial indication of whether it is liver related. You have options. I would run these tests altogether would think it would cost 150-300 to run the bloodwork. It would be best to do a SERUM bile acids.. They don't eat all night have blood run in he morn are fed and blood is run again (can't remember lol) 2 or 4 hours later. Not sure if the pup could handle that but it is the most accurate and it's how top liver specialists run the test. Good luck!

ETA: yeah he's old enough to test if indeed a liver issue which a lot of the symptoms really sound like hepatic encephalopathy. Let me know there may be some individuals that can help. He has a chance if it's liver disease. If it is liver disease he has to be on a low protein food and NO red meat.
Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yours is a difficult situation. These kinds of problems are part of why I don't ever see myself as a breeder. As much as we all can have a sympathy/empathy response of give the little guy a fighting chance I think it sounds like he is neurologically damaged and unlikely to live a "normal" life. Certainly there are many people who have wonderful lives with special needs pets. However since it sounds like you don't have the resources to do anything and everything that might be required to put this pup on track I think it would be the kindest course of action to euthanize him. Sometimes the most generous thing we can do is to free them from the burdens of their bodies.

I agree with Pluto that you should consider suspending your breeding until you are in a situation that will permit you to do the testing on the bitch that needs to be done to figure out what is going on in her line. I am sure your goal is to improve our well loved breed and your current situation sounds risky.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would talk to my vet - and ask for a thorough and detailed analysis of what is known to be wrong, what is probably wrong, what may be wrong, what the various treatment options are, and what the long term prognosis is. But my own gut feeling, having been in a similar position to where you are now and having followed the instinct to give the puppy every possible chance no matter what, would be to give him an easy passing now and let him slip away. Yes, there have been "special needs" pups that have been the pick of the litter; yes, there are people who have dedicated their lives to keeping pups with huge disabilities alive and reasonably happy; BUT there are also a very large number of dogs that have suffered physically and emotionally through their very short lives. I agree - are you prepared to keep this pup and provide for its health care, and manage its possibly very limited abiities, for its whole life? If not, then euthanasia is the kindest answer for everyone concerned. And having to face up to that dilemma is why I no longer breed!


----------

